# How sad



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

We went down to Torrmolinos today, just cos we could finally get across the flood at the bottom of our drive. How sad for all the holiday makers down there. All in hundles in the bars and souvenir shops, trying to keep out of the rain. Its been so lovely in the UK and they probably have no idea when they can get back there

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> We went down to Torrmolinos today, just cos we could finally get across the flood at the bottom of our drive. How sad for all the holiday makers down there. All in hundles in the bars and souvenir shops, trying to keep out of the rain. Its been so lovely in the UK and they probably have no idea when they can get back there
> 
> Jo xxx


when my kids moan about the weather during school hols I always remind them that at least they'll still be here when it improves - unlike the holidaymakers who might well be flying home the first day it does


of course at the mo it feels like it's never going to improve - and there are no flights


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I cant stop thinking about that chap on here "Paul" ????? He posted on here a week or so ago asking about the weather in Malaga cos he was coming over for a few days to do a bit of research - he asked if he should bring a jumper??? The poor chap must still be stuck here somewhere?! Along with 1000s of others. I think Nina who was also coming over to do some research must still be around too??

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-spain/46287-what-current-weather-malaga.html

jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2010)

A group from my school went over to the UK and were supposed to come back yesterday. Today is going to be a VERY interesting day at school, and I feel REALLY bad for the chaperones!!!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

halydia said:


> A group from my school went over to the UK and were supposed to come back yesterday. Today is going to be a VERY interesting day at school, and I feel REALLY bad for the chaperones!!!!!


As crazy as it sounds, at least they have the nice weather!!! But ooohh, a bunch of school children in a foreign country, probably no money left, no clean clothes left and wanting to be at home........... 

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2010)

jojo said:


> As crazy as it sounds, at least they have the nice weather!!! But ooohh, a bunch of school children in a foreign country, probably no money left, no clean clothes left and wanting to be at home...........
> 
> Jo xxx


...I hope they're practicing their English, at the very least!


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

The people in our holiday let are in a terrible state, luckily they can stay on as the people booked to come in couldn't get here. One of them is an 'A' level teacher and his pupils are about to sit their exams and he is so worried about them as he isn't there!! They have managed to get a eurostar booking from Paris on thursday, and my hubby is going to drive them to Paris.


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Cazzy said:


> The people in our holiday let are in a terrible state, luckily they can stay on as the people booked to come in couldn't get here. One of them is an 'A' level teacher and his pupils are about to sit their exams and he is so worried about them as he isn't there!! They have managed to get a eurostar booking from Paris on thursday, and my hubby is going to drive them to Paris.


How fantastically kind of your husband to go to all that trouble. It is so good to hear of people helping each other out in difficult times.

My OH is stranded in the UK. He was due to fly out last Thursday, but has had to shift from one hotel to another since then. If he can't get on a flight tomorrow afternoon, he is booked on the coach from London to Malaga on Wednesday. 36 hours on a coach doesn't appeal greatly, but it may well be the only option. I keep telling him that he was better off in the UK weather wise as it has been armeggedon again down here, but when you are living off pot noodles and have run out of clean clothes, it doesn't feel like you're better off!


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> We went down to Torrmolinos today, just cos we could finally get across the flood at the bottom of our drive. How sad for all the holiday makers down there. All in hundles in the bars and souvenir shops, trying to keep out of the rain. Its been so lovely in the UK and they probably have no idea when they can get back there
> 
> Jo xxx


costa del nottingham is lovely today 
sorry had to have a dig not very often we can in blighty


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

A friend is stranded in Singapore. Seems he may be flown to Spain then bussed to the UK.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> costa del nottingham is lovely today
> sorry had to have a dig not very often we can in blighty


Thank you for that Shawn! You just wait til the summer!!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Have just read that they may send in the navy to help ship people back to the UK! And at least today its brightened up (touch wood) a bit for anyone that is stuck here.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> Have just read that they may send in the navy to help ship people back to the UK! And at least today its brightened up (touch wood) a bit for anyone that is stuck here.




The French wont allow them


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> The French wont allow them


really?

where did you see that?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Theres so much nonsense being broadcast about this whole business now. The media as usual have gone into overdrive and getting totally carried away! According to something my OH has just heard on the radio is that most airlines and experts are now (or were) more or less satisfied that the worst is over and the ash has dispersed enought to allow planes to fly, HOWEVER, the British met office have sent a plane up and they are now saying that its far too dangerous, too many pockets of concentrated ash that planes may not see or be able to avoid!!???

Health and safety, the media, public hysteria....... who knows??! All I know is that I would like my husband to get over here before he has to back!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Theres so much nonsense being broadcast about this whole business now. The media as usual have gone into overdrive and getting totally carried away! According to something my OH has just heard on the radio is that most airlines and experts are now (or were) more or less satisfied that the worst is over and the ash has dispersed enought to allow planes to fly, HOWEVER, the British met office have sent a plane up and they are now saying that its far too dangerous, too many pockets of concentrated ash that planes may not see or be able to avoid!!???
> 
> Health and safety, the media, public hysteria....... who knows??! All I know is that I would like my husband to get over here before he has to back!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


imagine how upset you'd be if he were stuck here & needed to get back there to earn some money to keep you here though


if you see what I mean


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> imagine how upset you'd be if he were stuck here & needed to get back there to earn some money to keep you here though
> 
> 
> if you see what I mean


True!! In fact that side of things is working quite well. The poor man has nothing better to do than go into work since he cant get here  So I might have to have a spend since he's not here to stop me  The kids and I could do with a bit of cheering up, we lost our dog at the weekend, the kindest, friendliest and most intelligent dog in the world, so maybe a shopping trip in the sunshine will help a little

At least the weather here has picked up, altho according to the forecast we're not done with the rain yet???

Jo xxx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

My brother and his family plus extended family are all stuck in Florida.
They had hired a villa for all the family and have had to move out... 12 of them now staying in the brothers house... the insurance wont pay out to put them in a hotel and of course their holiday insurance ran out the day they should have left and so they have had to buy new in case they have an accident. Sister in law should have started back at school today and of course my brother should have also started back to work.
The knock on effect is horrendous, what about the people who have animals in shelters?
All extra cost and the insurance companies wont pay out.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> really?
> 
> where did you see that?


Sorry I got mixed up with the chap that was going to do the Dunkirk spirit


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Sorry I got mixed up with the chap that was going to do the Dunkirk spirit


aaahhh

I thought that seemed odd!


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Hopefully tomorrow/Wednesday/mañana there is a bus. From within 150 kms. Fantastic.


Enjoy the trip. At least the weather is beautiful. If you get diverted via Hampshire drop in. I think in the next few days there will be aircraft carriers going Portsmouth - Coruna. You could grab a ride.



SteveHall said:


> Four Spurs fans missed the win over Chelsea. A once in a lifetime experience.


 You little rascal you


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> Thank you for that Shawn! You just wait til the summer!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


not a problem im coming over again to check taxi jo jo out 
mind u it would help if i had the right hotel name this time


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

off to Busch Gardens tomorrow...these good Americans are looking after us and letting all Volcano Victims in free

Just had the above message from my brother...


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> off to Busch Gardens tomorrow...these good Americans are looking after us and letting all Volcano Victims in free
> 
> Just had the above message from my brother...


Hurray! Glad to hear they're being good. Enjoy!


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> Theres so much nonsense being broadcast about this whole business now. The media as usual have gone into overdrive and getting totally carried away! According to something my OH has just heard on the radio is that most airlines and experts are now (or were) more or less satisfied that the worst is over and the ash has dispersed enought to allow planes to fly, HOWEVER, the British met office have sent a plane up and they are now saying that its far too dangerous, too many pockets of concentrated ash that planes may not see or be able to avoid!!???
> 
> Health and safety, the media, public hysteria....... who knows??! All I know is that I would like my husband to get over here before he has to back!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


oh dear
New volcanic ash cloud heading towards Britain | The Sun |News


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> oh dear
> New volcanic ash cloud heading towards Britain | The Sun |News


 
I find it amazing that there's so little info about Iceland and the Icelanders. Everything's focused on people at airports, which is important I know, Jojo and Lynn, but... To be fair, the little info I've found seems to say that the effects of the erruption are not devasting, but things have changed for them and are changing still.

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/environment/article7101084.ece

And look at these amazing photos!

Iceland Volcano Pictures: Lightning Adds Flash to Ash


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I find it amazing that there's so little info about Iceland and the Icelanders. Everything's focused on people at airports, which is important I know, Jojo and Lynn, but... To be fair, the little info I've found seems to say that the effects of the erruption are not devasting, but things have changed for them and are changing still.
> 
> Why the Icelandic volcano eruption could herald more disruption - Times Online
> 
> ...



Initially there was talk of floods where the lava had melted huge areas of ice and towns were being evacuated. But you're right, theres not been much talk about them since! 

Jo xxx


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxdeanhankin (May 5, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> costa del nottingham is lovely today
> sorry had to have a dig not very often we can in blighty


I can confirm the weather on the costa del Nottingham is beautiful and sunny again today


----------



## jockm (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Initially there was talk of floods where the lava had melted huge areas of ice and towns were being evacuated. But you're right, theres not been much talk about them since!
> 
> Jo xxx


Iceland is definitely having a bad trot.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We have got so used to travelling where and when we want that a natural disaster like this is seen as an affront to our human rights, almost. To think of people being 'rescued' by the navy, 'trapped' in Spain, Singapore etc. It goes to show that our on-demand hi-tech society is really quite vulnerable.
Having said that, it must be extremely frustrating to be unable to get back to family, job, pets etc. The unexpected cost of the delay could be horrendous, especially if you run your own business. I know of two friends who are stuck, one in Denmark and one in Singapore -he may be in the process of being 'rescued' by the Navy - but they are lucky in that they will suffer no financial loss - neither has pets or is self-employed.
But families especially those with small children stuck in airports.....it must be sheer hell. I keep thinking about the distraught woman on her own with toddlers in a stroller stuck in Gibraltar Airport in February after EasyJet cancelled her flight because of bad weather. No EasyJet flight back for days and no help whatsoever from the Sleaze- no personnel there even. Hopefully the Red Cross and similar agencies will be helping out at airports all over the world. Maybe airlines/holiday companies should offer insurance for this kind of unforeseen 'act of God' ?
I find it paradoxical, though, that when there is so much talk of the 'nanny state' that very often the same people expect the Government aka the taxpayer to step in and help.


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

mrypg9 yes frustrating for all. On the one hand as you say people take everything for granted these days. It is always someone elses fault and responsibility. They turn up at the airport after their hol brassic and still dressed for the beach. They paid less to fly than they did on the first two nights bar bill. And then they grizzle to the airlines. Well if they had paid top dollar then they might be right to expect BOAC 1950s service but ......

Yes there are unfortunate if not dangerous cases but very few and of course the press and TV love making a mountain (or should I say volcano) out of a mole hill. 

Not sure the dig at Easyjet is called for. Best airline in the world. Luv em to bits. Not great at running refugee camps though


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

*Press Hype*

Like most things these days the press are quoted as if what they say is gospel. Only some Insurance policies aren't paying out - now people know why they were so cheap. There is no waiting at the Channel ports for a ferry as they have plenty of capacity. The French rail strike is only partially affecting the Metro around Paris.


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Early flight this morning went from Scotland to er er er Iceland  No doubt full of volcano watchers 

The other thing that amused me (I appreciate that I have a funny ol' sense of humour ) are the small families stuck overseas saying

"it's already cost us £5000". 

In a few days? Where do these people stay  I could live for months on that.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

nigele2 said:


> Not sure the dig at Easyjet is called for. Best airline in the world. Luv em to bits. Not great at running refugee camps though


Oh Nigel.....if you had flown for the best part of a year every Monday on the early flight from Prague to London you would understand my deep dislike of EJ. True, they got me to my destination and back more or less on time but the memories of returning stag parties, the smell of being up all night, smoke, stale beer .....and even worse, the trips from London on Thursdays or Fridays. What annoyed me (apart from vile language and generally uncouth behaviour) was the fact that although some passengers were clearly drunk, the trolley dollies continued serving them drinks.
I suppose it's not all EJ's fault but it did put me right off so I didn't use them for four years or more until a week or so ago when I had no choice but EJ from Gatwick to Malaga at the time I needed. I must say the flight was OK and fellow passengers really nice. Must be a better class of passenger on flights to Spain!
It's not just EJ that I've had vile stag (and hen) experiences on. I once flew with BMI Baby to Prague and it was a truly horrendous -and potentially unsafe -experience. Drunken passengers were almost out of control yet drinks were being sold. The captain had to appeal for order over the intercom -to no avail. Passengers were still wandering around and blocking the aisles during landing. I compained to BMI - no reply.
Of all the 'budget' airlines Jet2 is the best, in my experience. But I'll stick to BA as if you book early the fare is often the same as EJ etc and you do get treated like a client. And only BA do Gibraltar - Heathrow.


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Jojo it looks like the good weather is returning if only temporarily, its beautiful today in the Algarve, will be in ~CDS tomorrow so hopefully its good there too


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Anybody else a bit puzzled about the use of the Royal Navy here? We are fighting a war and yet HMS Ocean (the biggest ship in the navy) and HMS Ark Royal (I think) are standing by in the channel like a couple of cross channel ferries. OK many people have been inconvenienced but surely that doesn't constitute an _emergency_. 

I wonder if Gordon Brown is trying to do a "Maggie" - Falklands factor last time, Dunkirk factor this time:confused2:


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Oh Nigel.....if you had flown for the best part of a year every Monday


Be fair flying every Monday is enough to drive anyone to suicide . I sympathise. 

I do about 30 return trips a year mostly: London to either Glasgow, Edinburgh, Asturias or Madrid. I used to do BA (had to) but when they had monoplies they ripped me off over and over again (£310 return London - Edinburgh :confused2. Their planes are ancient. And their cabin crew are still employed for looks.

I love the fact easyjet employ cabin crew of all shapes, sizes and ages . 

But to be fair I've never had to sit next to a stag or hen do that I can remember  I can believe that would not be pleasant.

However with my wife due to lane: Madrid London tomorrow (i think unlikely) tomorrow no dou8bt I will have a different view of it all but here's hoping


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

Brown and his cronies have been making a big thing about all the help that is available to ppl.stranded in Spain, yet thousands are at Madrid airport with not yet a single bus or even a single sole to help or advise them,.....much the same at Santander for those unable to get on the Albion, with the army guys left to make the apologies.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

nigele2 said:


> Be fair flying every Monday is enough to drive anyone to suicide . I sympathise.
> 
> I do about 30 return trips a year mostly: London to either Glasgow, Edinburgh, Asturias or Madrid. I used to do BA (had to) but when they had monoplies they ripped me off over and over again (£310 return London - Edinburgh :confused2. Their planes are ancient. And their cabin crew are still employed for looks.
> 
> ...


Yes, BA shuttle fares are horrendous and a real rip-off. My son and dil use them regularly as they work in the City and fly to Manchester and Edinburgh respectively about twice a month each. They're glad they don't have to foot the bill -although thinking about it *we* do, sort of, as they both work for financial institutions the state has a large stake in.
All this talk of 'Dunkirk spirit' really annoys me. We're talking about people stranded in foreign countries not an army queueing up on beaches waiting to be rescued, continoually strafed by Luftwaffe fighter-bombers, fgs. It's insulting to Dunkirk veterans!!!!!
There was a woman on tv news this morning who kept banging on about her child on a school trip in Spain or France, can't remember which, and s/he _*'had'*_ to be brought home *'at once'*. How precisely she didn't specify....bring the Royal Yacht Britannia out of mothballs, perhaps?
If airlines bow to pressure and fly now, who will be blamed when the first plane falls out of the sky, I wonder?
I also heard some Icelandic scientist saying that there were more, bigger eruptions to come....


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

littleredrooster said:


> Brown and his cronies have been making a big thing about all the help that is available to ppl.stranded in Spain, yet thousands are at Madrid airport with not yet a single bus or even a single sole to help or advise them,.....much the same at Santander for those unable to get on the Albion, with the army guys left to make the apologies.


TBH, with a war on, as someone posted above, it seems odd that the Royal Navy should be there at all, at huge public expense. This is not a national emergency, it's a bunch of personal inconveniences and frustrations. Anyone in that position has my sympathy but there's nothing else I or anyone can do while that nasty ole volcano is throwing up.
Why oh why do we always expect the Government to step in when something goes wrong? And then complain about huge public debt....
Yes, it's tough for people stranded and I do think that in future, thought should be given to some kind of insurance people could take against this kind of natural disaster. It can't be beyond the wit of the insurance industry to devise such policies.
But if I were in the position of those unforunates I would a ) realise that no-one (not even Gordon and his 'cronies') could be blamed for a natural disaster b) if possible and necessary try to get myself home or c)- and this the most likely outcome - stay put and fret and fume about the extra expense, a pointless activity though since like the ash, there's nothing I could do about it.
But I wouldn't want or expect Brown, Cameron or even the sainted Clegg to arrange a ticket home for me!!!!


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> TBH, with a war on, as someone posted above, it seems odd that the Royal Navy should be there at all, at huge public expense. This is not a national emergency, it's a bunch of personal inconveniences and frustrations. Anyone in that position has my sympathy but there's nothing else I or anyone can do while that nasty ole volcano is throwing up.
> Why oh why do we always expect the Government to step in when something goes wrong? And then complain about huge public debt....
> Yes, it's tough for people stranded and I do think that in future, thought should be given to some kind of insurance people could take against this kind of natural disaster. It can't be beyond the wit of the insurance industry to devise such policies.
> But if I were in the position of those unforunates I would a ) realise that no-one (not even Gordon and his 'cronies') could be blamed for a natural disaster b) if possible and necessary try to get myself home or c)- and this the most likely outcome - stay put and fret and fume about the extra expense, a pointless activity though since like the ash, there's nothing I could do about it.
> But I wouldn't want or expect Brown, Cameron or even the sainted Clegg to arrange a ticket home for me!!!!


or d) smile, say sh!t happens, pull up a deck chair and admire the view.

And a jolly here here is all I can add :clap2:


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

It seems to me there are two loads of hot air about at the moment. One is a volcano and although having a terrible effect on some folk it is very interesting. The other is the general election.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

nigele2 said:


> or d) smile, say sh!t happens, pull up a deck chair and admire the view.
> 
> And a jolly here here is all I can add :clap2:


And that is an excellent suggestion, Nigel -a pint of Fersty Ferret might help too
Before anyone accuses me of being hard-hearted (altho' I usually am) and tells me I can't imagine how it must feel to be stranded in a foreign country with no money etc. etc...........
In 1969 as a young student I travelled to Poland via Prague. Stupidly I arranged my flight back from Prague to London on the anniversary of the Soviet invasion of Czechoslovakia, August 20th.....the Czech borders were closed to foreigners and I was thrown off the train at the Polish/Czech border at midnight on my way back to Prague to catch my flight and left visa-less in a Communist country. I was stuck there for over three weeks and there was no communication to the 'West' to let my family know where I was. When I eventually got to Prague I had missed my flight so train 'hitch-hiked' back to the UK. I was starving and dirty but lived to tell the tale (very often).
The British Embassy in Prague were sympathetic but couldn't help. As the then Czechoslovakia was landlocked sending HMS Ark Royal was out of the question, though....


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

thrax said:


> It seems to me there are two loads of hot air about at the moment. One is a volcano and although having a terrible effect on some folk it is very interesting. The other is the general election.


If a magnum of champagne were awarded for the 'Post of the Week', it should go to you!
I like it!!!


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> Yes, BA shuttle fares are horrendous and a real rip-off. My son and dil use them regularly as they work in the City and fly to Manchester and Edinburgh respectively about twice a month each. They're glad they don't have to foot the bill -although thinking about it *we* do, sort of, as they both work for financial institutions the state has a large stake in.
> All this talk of 'Dunkirk spirit' really annoys me. We're talking about people stranded in foreign countries not an army queueing up on beaches waiting to be rescued, continoually strafed by Luftwaffe fighter-bombers, fgs. It's insulting to Dunkirk veterans!!!!!
> There was a woman on tv news this morning who kept banging on about her child on a school trip in Spain or France, can't remember which, and s/he _*'had'*_ to be brought home *'at once'*. How precisely she didn't specify....bring the Royal Yacht Britannia out of mothballs, perhaps?
> If airlines bow to pressure and fly now, who will be blamed when the first plane falls out of the sky, I wonder?
> I also heard some Icelandic scientist saying that there were more, bigger eruptions to come....


Quite agree,this is no wartime situation.
However it is the year of our Lord 2010,with its instant communications and numerous other hi-tec facilities.
Many of those stuck in Madrid have already travelled long distances under their own steam having been advised to do so.
Many have young children and babies,not to mention all the old timers.
Many have no money left or anywhere to stay.
Yet they are still stuck there,... even today,... with not a single person to advise them or any of the promised road transport available.
Meanwhile Brown still continues ranting on about what a wonderful guy he is arranging all manner of assistance to these ppl.,in order to try and scrape together a few more votes.
Pathetic.
Doubt if he could even organise the proverbial pee up at a brewery


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

littleredrooster said:


> Quite agree,this is no wartime situation.
> However it is the year of our Lord 2010,with its instant communications and numerous other hi-tec facilities.
> Many of those stuck in Madrid have already travelled long distances under their own steam having been advised to do so.
> Many have young children and babies,not to mention all the old timers.
> ...


I honestly don't see what Gordon Brown has got to do with all this. I'm sorry for people who are stuck and with small children it doesn't bear thinking about. But.....
They are people who went on holiday or abroad on business. They made private arrangements with airlines and tour operators. So why should you and I be asked to pay towards getting them home? What on earth would Maggie Thatcher have thought about this kind of Government intervention? Either you want the state to hold your hand or you don't and I don't.
And although I have as little time for Brown as I have for Cameron he did manage to organise a globally emulated bail-out package to avert the worst of the crisis, for which he was lauded by many world leaders - although Sarko claimed he thought of the idea first!!!! 
Politics, elections, and erupting volcanos are separate matters imo and unless you are Icelandic, governments should stay clear. To me, Brown's sin was to involve the state at all in what is a private matter.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> I honestly don't see what Gordon Brown has got to do with all this. I'm sorry for people who are stuck and with small children it doesn't bear thinking about. But.....
> They are people who went on holiday or abroad on business. They made private arrangements with airlines and tour operators. So why should you and I be asked to pay towards getting them home? What on earth would Maggie Thatcher have thought about this kind of Government intervention? Either you want the state to hold your hand or you don't and I don't.
> And although I have as little time for Brown as I have for Cameron he did manage to organise a globally emulated bail-out package to avert the worst of the crisis, for which he was lauded by many world leaders - although Sarko claimed he thought of the idea first!!!!
> Politics, elections, and erupting volcanos are separate matters imo and unless you are Icelandic, governments should stay clear. To me, Brown's sin was to involve the state at all in what is a private matter.


Ouch!!! Strong words mrypg!!! However, I'm inclined to agree with you 

(we'd better get our coats ...)

Jo xxx


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

I would say there are times when its a Govt's, or PM's duty to help its citizens caught under difficult circumstances when abroad, through no fault of there own.
Whether these circumstances justified such assistance is a matter of opinion, but personally I think it was getting close to a situation where it was.
In any event many of these ppl.could do little more to help themselves than they had already done, and it was obvious that the airlines either weren't taking on the responsibility or in many cases didn't have any responsibility to help anyway.
It was the PM's own choice to intervene and it was pretty obvious from his speeches yesterday he was simply trying to use the situation to win votes.
Yet until a few hours ago little or nothing had been done for those trapped in Madrid, with not even anyone to turn to for advice.
One Spanish sounding guy even described the organisation or lack of it, as something akin to Faulty Towers.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

UK airports reopened last night

UK airports reopen as flight ban ends | World news | guardian.co.uk


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

It seems that, as usual, the media hyped the situation. Tour operators are covering the cost of keeping clients in hotels until they can be flown home and airlines are 'looking after' their stranded clients. So no-one starved or needed to be in deep distress. Some people are enjoying an extra week's 'free' holiday. I notice that people stranded in North America were left out of all the panic, by the way.
As for the Government's action....whichever Party was in power would have done something - it's election time. Short of standing at Madrid Airport with a megaphone directing queues onto buses I don't see what else Gordon Brown could -or should -have done. How was anyone to know how many people would arrive at the airport? This is a Europe-wide situation.
And it was a Europe-wide decision that it was now safe to fly.
I wonder what other Governments did across the world - nothing is my guess, unless they too were holding an election. 
The next time I go to Canada to visit my Aunt and I and my fellow passengers are stranded because of severe weather - this often occurs and can last for several days -I will expect the Daily Mail to highlight our plight and call upon the Government to send a frigate to Montreal to bring us home.
Strong words, Jo?...hmm well, I don't believe in mincing 'em and I don't mind getting them back! I enjoy good debate.


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> It seems that, as usual, the media hyped the situation. Tour operators are covering the cost of keeping clients in hotels until they can be flown home and airlines are 'looking after' their stranded clients. So no-one starved or needed to be in deep distress. Some people are enjoying an extra week's 'free' holiday. I notice that people stranded in North America were left out of all the panic, by the way.
> As for the Government's action....whichever Party was in power would have done something - it's election time. Short of standing at Madrid Airport with a megaphone directing queues onto buses I don't see what else Gordon Brown could -or should -have done. How was anyone to know how many people would arrive at the airport? This is a Europe-wide situation.
> And it was a Europe-wide decision that it was now safe to fly.
> I wonder what other Governments did across the world - nothing is my guess, unless they too were holding an election.
> ...


C'mon,get real,....many travelled to Madrid airport, huge distances,some from other continents, based on Govt advice and promises of help and guidance, only to find there was not even a single person available to tell them what was going on when they got there.
If the Govt really didn't want to help, then they should just have kept their big mouths shut,instead of trying to con ppl.and use their misfortune to try and get a few extra votes.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> If a magnum of champagne were awarded for the 'Post of the Week', it should go to you!
> I like it!!!


Well it just so happens I have started up post of the week. Do you want my home address for the magnum????


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

littleredrooster said:


> C'mon,get real,....many travelled to Madrid airport, huge distances,some from other continents, based on Govt advice and promises of help and guidance, only to find there was not even a single person available to tell them what was going on when they got there.
> If the Govt really didn't want to help, then they should just have kept their big mouths shut,instead of trying to con ppl.and use their misfortune to try and get a few extra votes.



Well, as I've said, this is not an instance where one could reasonably expect Government help. And if you reread my posts you will see that I've also said that the Prime Minister should have kept out of it. We agree on that.
In reply to your earlier point: yes, the Government does - and should - take responsibility for its citizens in areas of conflict or extreme natural disaster and routinely uses the Royal Navy etc. to evacuate British nationals from these dangerous zones.
But, to use your phrase, let's get real: these are people on holiday or on business trips. Most have been accommodated by their tour operators or airlines. No-one has died or was in danger. They were *inconvenienced.* Now that's itrritating but as Nigel pointed out, s**t happens.
It often happens that people are stranded in foreign places by unforeseen events - it's happened to me many times and I'm sure it's happened to others on this site. No-one is around, usually, to 'tell us what to do'. As adults, we fiind out for ourselves. We curse and moan but get on with it.
This whole concept of 'entitlement' has imo gone way too far. Air travel carries inherent risks. Life carries risks. Maybe we are learning that there are circumstances and events we cannot control. We are realising our limits.
If we expect the Government -which in most instances is another name fror we the taxpayers - to cover us and protect us from the unexpected contingencies which are alas a part of life then we must be prepared to foot the bill and I for one am not. 
Where does it end, I ask myself? How many days and how many people have to be inconvenienced -for that is all these unfortunates were - before Nanny State takes over the job of looking after us?
It seems to me we are in danger of starting on a very slippery slope....


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> How many people have died?
> 
> My best friend is cycling from Norway to South Africa to highlight the plight of the world's 45 million (yes the population of Spain) refugees. He was in a camp in Kenya on Monday when Cholera broke out again. 10 people died on his "street" yesterday.
> 
> All I hear is people moaning about flight delays. 30 years ago people did not catch planes as often as they brushed their teeth. (I had over 500 flights under my belt before the doctors banned me so have some experience) What is happening now would have been called an adventure then!



Could not agree more.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

thrax said:


> Well it just so happens I have started up post of the week. Do you want my home address for the magnum????


Hey, I didn't say I'd pay for it!!!!
I was just expressing my admiration.
But if you lived near me I'd certainl;y stand a beer or whatever....


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> Hey, I didn't say I'd pay for it!!!!
> I was just expressing my admiration.
> But if you lived near me I'd certainl;y stand a beer or whatever....


Well our long term plans are finally coming to fruition and we hope to be in Spain sometime around July. Once we've settled in I'll happily meet you for that beer and maybe, just maybe, I'll buy you one (or two) in return....


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

thrax said:


> Well our long term plans are finally coming to fruition and we hope to be in Spain sometime around July. Once we've settled in I'll happily meet you for that beer and maybe, just maybe, I'll buy you one (or two) in return....


Hope all goes well for you, it's great here - even when it rains and there's been a lot of that recently!
So...see you in Marbella!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> Hope all goes well for you, it's great here - even when it rains and there's been a lot of that recently!
> So...see you in Marbella!


When Thrax comes over we should all meet up!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

jojo said:


> When Thrax comes over we should all meet up!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


If that includes me/us (plus baby) then I will definitely drink to that. Incidentally, Jojo, I saw on another site that in Fuengirola there is a market place that includes an Iceland (which sells Waitrose stuff) and maybe also an M&S. I never heard of this before so is it true??


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

thrax said:


> If that includes me/us (plus baby) then I will definitely drink to that. Incidentally, Jojo, I saw on another site that in Fuengirola there is a market place that includes an Iceland (which sells Waitrose stuff) and maybe also an M&S. I never heard of this before so is it true??



Theres an Iceland/Waitrose in Fuengirola, on the industrial estate. Theres a "Dunnes" closeby too which is kinda like M&S/BHS. For the real M&S you need to go to "La Cañada" a big shopping centre on the outskirts of Marbella

Of course a bit further along the coast is Gibralter which has everything - even very cheap petrol!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh yes, there is an Iceland Overseas store at the Miramar centre, just outside Fuengirola. It sells the Iceland branded goods, as well as some Waitrose and other bits and pieces. It now also has a butchers in it. The M&S is further down the coast towards Marbella at La Canada shopping centre, but I don't really rate it.


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

jojo said:


> Theres an Iceland/Waitrose in Fuengirola, on the industrial estate. Theres a "Dunnes" closeby too which is kinda like M&S/BHS. For the real M&S you need to go to "La Cañada" a big shopping centre on the outskirts of Marbella
> 
> Of course a bit further along the coast is Gibralter which has everything - even very cheap petrol!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Boy, fastest fingers first JoJo!!!!!!


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

lynn said:


> Oh yes, there is an Iceland Overseas store at the Miramar centre, just outside Fuengirola. It sells the Iceland branded goods, as well as some Waitrose and other bits and pieces. It now also has a butchers in it. The M&S is further down the coast towards Marbella at La Canada shopping centre, but I don't really rate it.


Went outside this morning and saw frozen fish fingers,frozen chips and frozen peas dropping out of the sky.

Someone said ,.."It's the fallout from Iceland".


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

littleredrooster said:


> Went outside this morning and saw frozen fish fingers,frozen chips and frozen peas dropping out of the sky.
> 
> Someone said ,.."It's the fallout from Iceland".



Thats not a good one is it !!!LOL

Its nice to see the sun out today! I could be wrong but there is a feeling of summer in the air at last??!!!!?????????????????

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> Thats not a good one is it !!!LOL
> 
> Its nice to see the sun out today! I could be wrong but there is a feeling of summer in the air at last??!!!!?????????????????
> 
> Jo xxx


I really hope so1 We're taking Our Little Azor on his first ever holiday next week, walking in the hills around Comares for a few days.
Won't be much fun for him -or us -in the rain.......


----------

